# what brand sous vide



## robertsj22 (Jan 14, 2020)

just wondering what kind everyone is buying. looking to make a purchase i was thinking of getting  the anova nano


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

Anova 900 watt blue tooth wifi


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2020)

I have the Anova 800 watt and the Anova 900 watt .  I think the Nano has a fixed mounting clamp .


----------



## sandyut (Jan 14, 2020)

I went with the inkbird 1000W wifi  no complaints.  price varies a fair amount on Amazon - or it did during Christmas.

Got this bucket  and this rack - great combo


----------



## BB-que (Jan 14, 2020)

robertsj22 said:


> just wondering what kind everyone is buying. looking to make a purchase i was thinking of getting  the anova nano


I have a joule.  It’s been great.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 14, 2020)

I got a Cisno 1000 about 18 months ago, $90 from Amazon, no wifi, no Bluetooth, no complaints. RAY


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 14, 2020)

I have an Anova from a few years ago, 800W I think. It has bluetooth but not wifi. I used the bluetooth twice, ever. Pointless feature for me. I like the anova since you can use it without any other devices. It works great, I wouldn't want one with a permanent clip on it, I have a cooler modified and if it had the clip permanently attached it wouldn't work as well for me.


----------



## bregent (Jan 14, 2020)

I have the Anova 800W Wifi.
The Wifi allows you to do delayed cooking, which I am doing right now. Fill the bath with 50/50 water/ice, put the food in,  and you'll get a notification if the temp hits 40F (danger zone). The impeller spins every few minutes to circulate water around the ice.  This is handy for times when I want something to finish right when I get home.  Not a critical feature and I don't use it often, but handy when needed.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2020)

I can't get the wifi to work on mine . What did you have to do ?


----------



## Jonok (Jan 14, 2020)

+1 on the Joule.  The phone-only interface scared me, but it’s been flawless.  It will keep a 60 qt cooler at perfect temp without even breathing hard, and the clip/magnet attachments are awesome.  It is also so little that SWMBO doesn’t gripe about it it in the cabinet...


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow! A lot of choices.... I have Anova from a few years ago, 800W  Bluetooth and very-very happy with this device. Very reliable.... In fact I was thinking about buying new Anova - Pro version - but price bites... It's $399.


----------



## bregent (Jan 14, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I can't get the wifi to work on mine . What did you have to do ?



Nothing special. Set it up a few years ago and haven't had a problem. What are the details of the problem you are having?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 16, 2020)

Inkbird won't be disappointed you.Offer the 15% code: ( 8CMANZZT ) Deal price $67.15 can get the original was $79 awesome unit.


----------



## def1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Got a 1200 watt from Aldi. Doesn't move a lot of water but seems to work. It was $50 but I've seen them reduced to $35.


----------



## dr k (Feb 16, 2020)

def1 said:


> Got a 1200 watt from Aldi. Doesn't move a lot of water but seems to work. It was $50 but I've seen them reduced to $35.


I saw an Ambiano (Aldi brand) SV circulator at the store last summer for $50. If it was reduced to $35 I would have bought in, being the last one. Glad I waited since Inkbird gave their coupon code that got it to $50 then I had Discover card cash back bonus $ to throw at it on Amazon to get it to $18. I think Aldi stands behind their product warranties in store so if you have the receipt and there's a problem within the warranty, just take it back.


----------



## rev579 (Mar 1, 2020)

I gave the Inkbird a run today, and it did great! I did a couple of frozen chicken breasts that I smothered in pesto. 145º for 2.5 hrs. Finished it with a quick sear, then free-styled a sauce with the fluids in the vacuum bags. Served over tortellini.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 1, 2020)

rev579 said:


> I gave the Inkbird a run today, and it did great! I did a couple of frozen chicken breasts that I smothered in pesto. 145º for 2.5 hrs. Finished it with a quick sear, then free-styled a sauce with the fluids in the vacuum bags. Served over tortellini.
> 
> View attachment 434403
> View attachment 434404


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## clifish (Mar 1, 2020)

I have done 21 hours on my Inkbird for bottom round and it works perfect.  I just used it this weekend for 3 tritips (previously smoked and frozen) and it was such a huge hit with the 13 guests we had for dinner.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 1, 2020)

clifish said:


> I have done 21 hours on my Inkbird for bottom round and it works perfect.  I just used it this weekend for 3 tritips (previously smoked and frozen) and it was such a huge hit with the 13 guests we had for dinner.


Awesome


----------

